# Parker bows



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

What are your thoughts on these?


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

I have one and I like it a lot!! The only reason I am selling it is because i never really get out bowhunting that much.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I have a Parker Buckhunter XP that I bought in 2007. A nice solid bow that I am more than happy with.

huntin1


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

i have a couple of buddies that shoot parkers and they are pretty nice.


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Have had the Parker Hunter Mag for several years now and I've never had any problems with it. Really nice bows.


----------



## dlotto28 (Feb 8, 2008)

I bought a cabelas pursuer that I'm really happy with. The guy at the
store told me that parker makes their bows.


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

that is true. they are darn good bows for the money. havent heard of any real problems with them


----------



## BirdHunter5 (Jan 9, 2009)

I have a parker and it shoots and works great, it is your average bow. the price was also ok for it as well.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

solid for the $$ bows.


----------

